# ADS Instant HDTV PCI (Code 10) vista



## beautifulcowpl (Nov 8, 2009)

ADS Instant HDTV PCI (Code 10) Help me solve the problem, please. My operating system is VISTA.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What is giving you the error? Where are you seeing the error?

Is the card properly installed? Is the software properly installed? Does it support Vista and do you have the current Vista drivers installed?


----------

